# Deine Glaskanone



## Platzhirsch90 (24. Mai 2012)

Hey Ho,

Ich hab mir mal gedacht, ich eröffne hier nen Threat, wo sich die Magier mal austauschen können.

Gedacht hab ich an Dinge gedacht wie:

- Wie seit ihr geskillt?
- Wie sieht euer Build aus?
- Tips und Tricks
- Wie mäht ihr durch die Dämonenreihen?
- Kann ich mich verbessen?

die Typischen RPG Dinge halt.


Falls es schon so einen Threat gibt, ist es halt so 



Also viel Spaß hier, ihr Glaskanonen!


Grüße
Platzhirsch


----------



## Platzhirsch90 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich mach dann auch gleich mal den Anfang und habe etwas aus dem Spiel Herausgeschrieben:


*Mein aktuelles Build*

*Metadaten:* Platzhirsch / Magier / 53 / Akt I Hölle 
*Stand:* 24.05.2012 23:45 Uhr

*Atribute*

Stärke:							319
Geschicklichkeit:					232
Intelligenz:						1055
Vitalität:						681

Rüstung:						1366
Schaden:						4872,69


*Details*

*Offensiv*
Durch Intelligenz erhöter Schaden: 			1055,00%
Durch Fertigkeiten erhöter Schaden:			15,00%
Angriffe pro Sekunde					1,79
Kritische Trefferchance:				5,00%
Kritischer Trefferschaden:				50,00%

*Defensiv*
Blokwert:						0-0
Blockchance:						0,0%
Ausweichchance:					        13,3%
Schadensreduktion:					34,01%
Physischer Widerstand:				        111
Kältewiderstand:					95
Feuerwiderstand:					95
Blitzwiderstand:					105
Giftwiderstand:					        108
Kontrollverlustreduktion:				0,00%
Geschoss-schadensreduktion:			        0,00%
Nahkampf-schadensreduktion:			        0,00%
Dornen:						        16,00

*Leben*
Maximales Leben:					22.020
Lebensbonus:						14%
Leben pro Sekunde:					357,50
Geraubtes Leben:					0,00%
Leben pro getötetem Gegner:				13,00
Leben pro Treffer:					5,00
Bonus auf Heilkugelheilung:				1332,00
Bonus auf Gold-/Kugelsammelreichweite:		        16,00

*Abendteuer*
Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit:				+0%
Goldfundbonus:					        +0%
Magiefundbonus:					        +2%
Bonuserfahrung:					        0,0%
Bonuserfahrung pro getötetem Gegner:		        16,00


*Begleiter*

*Atribute*

Templer
Stärke:							528
Geschicklichkeit:					106
Intelligenz:						256
Vitalität:						1185

Rüstung:						970
Schaden:						78,81

*Details*

*Offensiv*
Schadenserhöhung:					528,50%
Angriffe pro Sekunde:				        1,30
Kritische Trefferchance:				0,00%
Kritischer Trefferschaden:				+74,00%

*Defensiv*
Blokwert:						275-391
Blockchance:						17,0%
Ausweichchance:					        10,2%
Schadensreduktion:					26,80%
Physischer Widerstand:				        26
Kältewiderstand:					26
Feuerwiderstand:					26
Blitzwiderstand:					26
Giftwiderstand:					        26
Arkan-/Heiligwiderstand:				26

*Leben*
Maximales Leben:					37.923
Leben pro Sekunde:					357,50
Geraubtes Leben:					0,00%
Leben pro getötetem Gegner:				0,00
Leben pro Treffer:					24,00

*Abendteuer*
Goldfundbonus:					        +0%
Magiefundbonus:					        +2%


*Fertigkeiten (Normal)*

Linke Maustaste: 		Magisches Geschoss &#8594; Überladener Schlag
Rechte Maustaste:		Desintegration &#8594; Flüchtigkeit

Verteidigung  (1):		Diamanthaut &#8594; Kristallhülle
Macht (2):			Druckwelle &#8594; Wuchtige Welle
Beschwörung (3):		Eisrüstung &#8594; Eisreflexion
Beherrschung (4):		Archon &#8594; Arkane Zerstörung

*Passive Fertigkeiten*
Wunderkind
Beflügelnder Schutz
Glaskanone

Link: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/wizard#aiXdfm!Ycf!abaaYa


*Fertigkeiten (Bosse)*

Linke Maustaste: 		Magisches Geschoss &#8594; Überladener Schlag
Rechte Maustaste:		Arkane Kugel &#8594; Auslöschung

Verteidigung  (1):		Diamanthaut &#8594; Kristallhülle
Macht (2):			Meteor &#8594; Komet
Beschwörung (3):		Magische Waffe &#8594; Mächtige Waffe
Beherrschung (4):		Archon &#8594; Arkane Zerstörung

*Passive Fertigkeiten*
Wunderkind
Hervorrufung
Glaskanone

Link: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/wizard#acXkSm!Ycb!aaaYZa

*Begleiter*
Heilen
Treue
Ansturm
Inspirieren


*Beschreibung:*

Am Anfang fand auch ich den Zauberer recht lahm, aber ab dem 3 Akt und mit _Desintegration_ gings dann richtig mit ihm ab!

Ich gehe bei meinem Mage auf HP und DPS und nutze als Begleiter den Templer. Ich benutze momentan ne Einhandaxt und ne Quelle.

Um durch die Akte zu kommen lauf ich meistens mit dem _Magischen Geschoss_ rum und baller damit auf die Mobs und regeneriere Arkankraft. Mit _Desintegration_ hau ich größere Gruppen binnen Sekunden weg.
_Diamanthaut_ is ein guter Panicbutton und auch gleich bei Q zum Trank schlucken.
_Druckwelle_ um die Feinde von mir weg zu bekommen und Archon um Champions oder Bosse zu hauen, Klappt ganz gut mit den beiden Nahkampfattacken.
Manchmal benutze ich auch _Stromschlag_ mit Kettenblitz um mehrere Mobs zu verblitzen und auch toll um Objekte schnell zu zerstören.

In Bosskämpfen benutze ich auch das _Geschoss_ aber dann die _Arkane Kugel_, wummst einfach mehr.
Den _Frostmeteor_ um den Boss zu verlangsamen und ein bisschen Schaden zu machen, auch gut wenn Adds kommen.
_Magische Waffe_ für mehr DPS. Habe hier die Rüstung weggelassen weil ich den Boss eh Kite und er nicht an mich herankommen sollte und wenn dann ganz klar _Eisrüstung_.
_Hervorrufung_ habe ich da mit reingenommen, da Diamanthaut schneller wieder Rdy ist.


Hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen und wenn es ne einfachere Art gäbe das alles zu posten, könnt ihr mir ja bescheid sagen.
Ansonsten könnt ihr Eure Zauberer auch so präsentieren und es einfach Kopieren. Verbesseungsvorschläge sind gern genommen, helfen mir ja auch sehr 

Dann mal LG
Platzhirsch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Mai 2012)

etwa so? 
max dps spec zum hölle bosse twohitten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

